# TFT-Monitore + Autoradio zu verkaufen



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2010)

*TFT-Monitore + Autoradio VERKAUFT*

Hallo,

alles verkauft


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

Hola

35-50€ is nich dein Ernst, oder?








Der kostet neu 76€


19 Zoll


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

wir müssen immer dafür bezahlen wenn wir unseren Elektronikschrott endsorgen :s21:


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

> wir müssen immer dafür bezahlen wenn wir unseren Elektronikschrott endsorgen



In diesem Fall sollen wir das tun


----------



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2010)

Tolle Kommentare hier im Forum....

Die Sachen sind kein Schrott und 100% funktional.

Natürlich kann man preislich noch verhandeln!

Gruss T5000


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

@T5000

Hier will dir keiner an die Eier gehen, aber sei mal ehrlich.

Würdest Du 35-50€ (ok, Preis willst verhandeln) in diese 100% funktionierende

"Altlasten" investieren?


----------



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2010)

ich habe die Preise nochmal aktualisiert.

Wo gibt es neue 4:3 19" TFTs für 76 EUR?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

Unter anderem da,


----------



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Unter anderem da,


 
 Das sind ja ganz tolle Sachen die Du da findest:

Ist ja super das du eine Preissuchmaschine bemühst, aber klick mal auf deine vermeindlichen Superangebote! 
Entweder sind diese Geräte nicht verfügbar oder hier werden andere Artikel zu diesem Preis angeboten, aber keine Monitore!

 - für 48,90 gibt es eine Displayschutzfolie für den Monitor
- der V7 L117MB ist ein Netzteil
- der Compaq Monitor ist ein Netzteil
- der Fujitsu Siemens ist auch nicht verfügbar!

soviel zu den super billigen TFT Monitoren die es überall gibt..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

der ist jetzt mal von einen großen Discounter, für gut 100€.
Dh. Neu und mit Gewährleistung.

http://www.mediamarkt.de/tft-monitore/benq_g925hda.php


----------



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> der ist jetzt mal von einen großen Discounter, für gut 100€.
> Dh. Neu und mit Gewährleistung.
> 
> http://www.mediamarkt.de/tft-monitore/benq_g925hda.php



Auch hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

ein 19Zoll 16:9 Monitor hat weniger Bildpunkte als ein 19Zoll 4:3 Monitor
lediglich die Diagonale beider Monitore ist gleich.
Weiterhin gibt es zahlreiche Anwendungsfälle wo nur Geräte im 4:3 Format
verwendet werden können. Z.B. Leitwarten mit mehreren Monitoren, oder dort wo eine Visualisierung einfach auf das klassiche Format ausgelegt ist.
Eine Höhenverstellung oder Drehfunktion um 90Grad bietet der Benq  auch nicht.

Daher finde ich meine Preise durchaus angemessen, zumal alles noch VHB ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

@T5000,
ohne dir was zu wollen, das mit dem Verschrotten hatte ich schon
eben ernst gemeint. Bei uns werden des öfteren Maschinen verschrottet,
da müssen wir oft die Elektrokomponeten endsorgen. D.h. wir haben extra
einen Container wo dann Monitore, SPS-Steuerungen, NC-Steuerungen 
Frequenzumrichter und andere elektronische Geräte landen.

Ich wünsche dir das du ein vielfachas von deinen Gewünschten Preisen
bekommst, viel erfolg dabei.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

> Das sind ja ganz tolle Sachen die Du da findest:



Gelle 



> Ist ja super das du eine Preissuchmaschine bemühst


,

Warum auch nicht? 



> aber klick mal auf deine vermeindlichen Superangebote!



das Teil für 80€ ist doch ok.



> Entweder sind diese Geräte nicht verfügbar oder hier werden andere Artikel zu diesem Preis angeboten, *aber keine Monitore*!



Hm... den bekomm ich von 14 weiteren Händlern



> - für 48,90 gibt es eine Displayschutzfolie für den Monitor
> - der V7 L117MB ist ein Netzteil
> - der Compaq Monitor ist ein Netzteil
> - der Fujitsu Siemens ist auch nicht verfügbar!



Das ist eine Displayschutzfolie mit Netzteil ohne verfügbaren Monitor 



> soviel zu den super billigen TFT Monitoren die es überall gibt..



Such blos nicht mit einer Suchmaschine


LG


----------



## mariob (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
www.harlander.com, Fujitsu (im übrigen haben die Dinger gewaltige Netzteilprobleme) P19-2 gebraucht MIT GARANTIE. An den Käufer des Fujitsu: Wenn der beim Einschalten irgendwie muckert oder unruhige Hintergrundbeleuchtung usw.: Keinesfalls weiterbetreiben, aufmachen, für die Kondensatoren braucht man nicht mal mehr einen ESR Tester, die kaputten sieht man. Tauschen und gut ist. Ansonsten ein Top 19 Zoller. Als ich bei TFTs noch keinen Elektronikverwerter kannte war das mein Haus und Hofhändler.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht, das das Autoradio ein Überbleibsel von dem hier ist.. http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39513 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, das das Autoradio ein Überbleibsel von dem hier ist.. http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39513
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



des ding in nem A6? da bekommste doch kreBBS off die glubschen


----------



## Ralle (19 Oktober 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, das das Autoradio ein Überbleibsel von dem hier ist.. http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39513
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Hätte ich das drin gehabt, wäre die Karre immerhin noch vor der Tür!


----------



## thomass5 (19 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hätte ich das drin gehabt, wäre die Karre immerhin noch vor der Tür!


Also gleich als Diebstahlsicherung für das Neue sichen ;-)

Thomas


----------

